

Jeff Minter “beyond disgusted” with Atari over TxK block - joeyspacerocks
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-03-18-jeff-minter-beyond-disgusted-with-atari-over-txk-block

======
abrugsch
Atari has made legally dubious accusations based on the knowledge that Minter
has no chance of defending them from a financial basis, despite them being all
based pretty much on "looks a bit like tempest" which in the game world
doesn't hold up. no trademarks are infringed (tempest 2000 was allowed to
lapse) and he's accused of stealing code that he wrote - despite the game
being a total ground up re-write based notionally on a game he himself wrote
nearly 20 years ago in ASM on a platform (Jaguar) totally different to the one
TxK runs on (PSVita and probably C++)
[http://pastebin.com/HHCZwyEd](http://pastebin.com/HHCZwyEd) cache of
[http://yakyak.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=85897](http://yakyak.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=85897)

------
musicalentropy
So disgusting

